# Lenovo yoga 2 pro windows 8 not booting



## Speedkingtx (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello, I am running windows 8 on a lenovo yoga 2 pro, and suddenly, it won't boot. The power light will turn on, and the capslock and backlight work, but the screen doesn't work. It doesn't even show the Lenovo boot screen


----------



## fraz1 (May 14, 2008)

Try and boot with charger plugged in. If this works try installing the latest updates you may have restart and install more than once so be patient. If this doesn't work check with your device maker.


----------

